# How do I know if I'm addicted?



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

And how can I get help?

Hello, my name is Stephnnie and I think I'm addicted to martialtalk.com

What should I do?

And if you tell me to see a doctor...I don't know what I will do, but it will be really, really bad.  :xtrmshock


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome and what do you need to do post and repost and finally post somemore that is what alot of us do. Looks around to see who is there!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> And how can I get help?
> 
> Hello, my name is Stephnnie and I think I'm addicted to martialtalk.com
> 
> ...


 
Post, post and post, until you are sick of posting, then post again.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 23, 2008)

Just go with it.  I've been an MT junkie for a while....and there are some _[cough]Terry[cough]_ who are much more far gone than me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> And how can I get help?
> 
> Hello, my name is Stephnnie and I think I'm addicted to martialtalk.com
> 
> ...


 

Stephanie,

Please accept this internet *HUG*.

Welcome to the club.   

You can get involved with being a mentor or just posting, but in the cold weather it is common for people to spend more time on line. Also in January and February more disagreements will occur with the "Cabin Fever" effect in place. 

Try not to get too burned out so you leave and do not come back. But post what you can, and if you find you spend too much time and not enough time doing other stuff, then set a time limit and an alarm clock to remind you when to sign off for the day and you can come back for tomorrow. 

Always enjoy the posting, for if it becomes work or tiresome then you will not enjoy it. 


Thanks


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 23, 2008)

There are worse things to be addicted to.   We're glad you're here and just as addicted to the site as the rest of us.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 23, 2008)

It's only bad if you access MT like I do, from my BlackBerry.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

DarkPhoenix said:


> It's only bad if you access MT like I do, from my BlackBerry.



I guess I have not hit rock bottom then.  Oh, woe!  

Thanks for the hug, Rich!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 23, 2008)

This site is addictive.  My wife seems to think I spend more time on it than paying attention to her, sometimes.
BTW  welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2008)

addicted :anic: WHOSE ADDICTED :anic: ..... You can't get addicted to MT :anic:..... I'm no addict :anic:..... now LEAVE ME ALONE :erg:....I have to POST MORE :anic:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 23, 2008)

No need to fear, Stephannie, MT addiction is a normal reaction to encountering a forum where many arts are discussed by many artists without there being all that much blood spilt on the floor .

Good advice from *Rich* above to which I would add that steering clear of the Study when it gets too hot might be a good idea as it does rather tend to shatter the calm :lol:.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 23, 2008)

Is MT your web-browser's home page? Then you're not addicted. Like I am muh-wah-ha ha ha ha ha haaaaa! 



Rich Parsons said:


> You can get involved with being a mentor


Or you can get involved WITH a mentor :uhyeah: 

(was that over the top? ... I can never tell... )


----------



## stickarts (Dec 23, 2008)

It is futile to resist! Just go with it....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 23, 2008)

Remember one thing adiction is Gooooood for all of us.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> And how can I get help?
> 
> Hello, my name is Stephnnie and I think I'm addicted to martialtalk.com
> 
> ...


There is a cure.

It involves religion... and probably relocating.  

How do you feel about black and brown clothes?  NO electricity?  Big families?  Lancaster, PA?

I mean -- we've never had an Amish MT member yet...  so they probably can help.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah, ignore them.... and stop into *Women of the Martial Arts (Women Martial Artists)*some time!http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Is MT your web-browser's home page? Then you're not addicted. Like I am muh-wah-ha ha ha ha ha haaaaa!
> 
> 
> Or you can get involved WITH a mentor :uhyeah:
> ...


 
Yes, it's over the top!  LOL


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

The Amish life....or Women of the the Martial Arts....

Tough decision!

Am I too old for Rumspringe? 

Guess it's Women of the the Martial Arts!  Thanks, Kacey!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> Yes, it's over the top!  LOL



:idunno: At least you're honest. :uhyeah:


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

I secretly love your over the top humor.  But don't tell anyone!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2008)

How to tell if you're addicted to MT?

- You log on first thing in the morning and last thing at night, and every chance you can during the day....and you're not a mod here.
- You worry about the server more than I do.
- You're trying to complete your collection o "MT Staff" action figures, and lament that the 2003 Arnisador figure is so hard to find on Ebay. 
- You've got the logo tattooed somewhere on your body. (PS if anyone really did that, I want pics!) 
- Your post count per day is greater than 100.
- You know the birthdays of half the people you chat with here, but have to check a calendar for your significant others.
- You have my phone number memorized and ask for me by handle (for the old timers)


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 23, 2008)

There ain't no cure. Enjoy it!:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, nothing wrong with liking to post!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with liking to post!


 
You can say that again.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> You can say that again.


 You can say that again about 33,934 times again! :lfao:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> How to tell if you're addicted to MT?
> 
> - You log on first thing in the morning and last thing at night, and every chance you can during the day....and you're not a mod here.
> - You worry about the server more than I do.
> ...


 

Oh crap, I'm addicted!


----------



## Dean (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome, I'm new here too.  I hope you enjoy your stay and happy holidays to you and everyone!


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 25, 2008)

You better get that addiction in check soon! 

Lookat these folks that are addicted to cowbell.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5zsM7Y2b8s


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 25, 2008)

If everyone wants more cowbell, give 'em more cowbell...and remember, before we're through here, we'll all be wearing gold plated diapers!

Seriously,cowbell is a very serious instrument. Do you know what kind oftrouble you can get into disparaging the cowbell in a crowd like this? Do you? Masterwright, you are on very thin ice here and I don't wanna be standing too close when the the ninja trained drummers start swinging around those sticks! :lfao:

That vid kills me.  I love Will Ferrel.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2008)

hkfuie you also know you are addicted when you keep going back into the same threads over and over and over again. Like me pf course.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, Terry.  But I also know I'm addicted when I'm just a little frustrated that other people have a life and are not on the forum on Christmas day to entertain me.  Well, at least we're here, Terry!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> Yeah, Terry. But I also know I'm addicted when I'm just a little frustrated that other people have a life and are not on the forum on Christmas day to entertain me. Well, at least we're here, Terry!


 
This is true and we need toi bann together for the betterment of this fine forum.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 25, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> And how can I get help?
> 
> Hello, my name is Stephnnie and I think I'm addicted to martialtalk.com
> 
> ...


 
Im addicted too, but I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!! Some people might not agree with me all the time but I still love this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 26, 2008)

Addictions are tough, however some are just warm and fuzzy:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 26, 2008)

You dont know you are addicted (that is part of the sickness) until you leave for awhile and then come back. I stopped posting, and kept getting these reminders saying we havent heard from you in a while and I came back. Now I am hooked. J


----------

